# triskadekaphobia: Would you buy a car with a 2013 reg? MHR



## Marion (4 Feb 2012)

I'd have no problem. 

But Michael Healy Rae thinks it will be.

Thejournal.ie


Marion


----------



## Delboy (4 Feb 2012)

ignore him....gombeen idiot


----------



## Purple (4 Feb 2012)

Delboy said:


> ignore him....gombeen idiot



Agreed.


----------



## ajapale (4 Feb 2012)

Delboy said:


> ignore him....gombeen idiot



Agreed.

Car Registration is one thing we do better than our friends in the neighbouring Island! Their system is a weird bizzare compromise driven by the car seller lobby.


----------



## micmclo (4 Feb 2012)

Next thing he'll want us to go back to the old days with _for reg_

Anyone remember for _reg_?


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

Wouldn't bother me in the least, if only I had the chance!


----------



## ajapale (4 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Next thing he'll want us to go back to the old days with _for reg_
> 
> Anyone remember for _reg_?



micmclo,

Id forgotten all about _*"for reg"*_ thanks for the memory!

The whole concept is so Healy-Rae im surprised he hasnt suggested it himself.

aj


----------



## Delboy (5 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Next thing he'll want us to go back to the old days with _for reg_
> 
> Anyone remember for _reg_?



i remember that...classic irish fix allright. used to write it in chalk on the reg's I remember


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

Maybe the 2013 regs should be replaced with TKA (Trioka)


----------



## TarfHead (6 Feb 2012)

Ask me in 2018. That's about the earliest I'm likely to have a 2013 reg on my car .


----------



## Vanilla (6 Feb 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Ask me in 2018. That's about the earliest I'm likely to have a 2013 reg on my car .



LOL, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## Shawady (6 Feb 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Ask me in 2018. That's about the earliest I'm likely to have a 2013 reg on my car .


 
Good one, Tarfhead


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Ask me in 2018. That's about the earliest I'm likely to have a 2013 reg on my car .


 
So you're next car will be 5 years old? I mean, loike, OMG


----------



## Delboy (6 Feb 2012)

Firefly said:


> So you're next car will be 5 years old? I mean, loike, OMG



what happens if your in the National Concert Hall listening to some recital or other, and the announcer asks the owner of the 5yr old car to get up and move it as it's disrupting traffic....could you imagine! What would the German ambassador say!


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

Delboy said:


> what happens if your in the National Concert Hall listening to some recital or other, and the announcer asks the owner of the 5yr old car to get up and move it as it's disrupting traffic....could you imagine! *What would the German ambassador say*!


 
Probably...."But but...you have no monneeeyyy" (To which the reply would be, "but of course we do...we have your money").


----------



## micmclo (6 Feb 2012)

Bangeronomics, it's like inverse snobbery

You buy the rustiest banger you can find and drive until it falls apart. 
Then you scrap it and get a new banger

It shows confidence and that you don't give a damn what others think of you


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Bangeronomics, it's like inverse snobbery
> 
> You buy the rustiest banger you can find and drive until it falls apart.
> Then you scrap it and get a new banger
> ...


 
Unless you want to be "seen" in a banger


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Bangeronomics, it's like inverse snobbery
> 
> You buy the rustiest banger you can find and drive until it falls apart.
> Then you scrap it and get a new banger
> ...



and you also need to make sure you have a very good Motor Rescue package


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> and you also need to make sure you have a very good Motor Rescue package


 
That's what the 2nd (decent) car is for


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2012)

Triskaidekaphobia... isn't Google great all the same.


----------



## Marion (6 Feb 2012)

I wonder is MHR afraid to travel in the car on the 13 of each month? 

Mind you, there are 50 or so houses where I live but NO Number 13.

Marion


----------



## Vanilla (6 Feb 2012)

Yeah, back in the day I used to deal with the title of new housing and apartment estates and routinely skipped from 12 to 14.


----------



## micmclo (6 Feb 2012)

Local takeaway giving you bad service?

Order a huge amount of food for the non existent number 13 in your estate and turn off your mobile , that'll teach them


----------



## Marion (6 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Local takeaway giving you bad service?
> 
> Order a huge amount of food for the non existent number 13 in your estate and turn off your mobile , that'll teach them



OMG: That is so bad!  I'm shocked.

Marion


----------



## Oscaresque (6 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Bangeronomics, it's like inverse snobbery
> 
> You buy the rustiest banger you can find and drive until it falls apart.
> Then you scrap it and get a new banger
> ...



Yes....... that's why I drive what I drive. Confidence!


----------

